# Missing post



## Justaguy1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Was my original post delete intentionally or ? Not sure

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/relationships-addiction/98705-high-speed-internet-porn-ssris.html


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Apparently the attached link landed your post into the moderated folder over night. It has now been restored.


----------



## Justaguy1 (Jul 16, 2013)

thank you


----------

